# TiVo not recording after TV man came



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

Following a house extension and complete rewiring of our aerial cables round the house, the TiVo doesn't record any more. It works in every other respect - plays recordings - says it IS recording - but when you try and play back a new recording, theres nothing ther.

Does it need a re rum of guided set up?

Worse thing is - I've missed Misfits - will have to resot to 4OD.


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

Are you getting images when watching "Live TV"? Is the aerial cable actually working and providing a signal (could also test this directly in a TV)?

It sounds like you're not getting a signal from the aerial cable so the TiVo records each programme but when you go to watch them they'll be about 1 second long.


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

The TV is working on Digital TV, but then that comes from the aerial. I can't get live TV via TiVo. Whats next?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Check you have put the SCART leads in the right places.

If still not working then power TiVo off for at least 60 seconds,


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

Just so we're clear, please confirm your TiVo setup. Are you feeding the TiVo a video signal via a Freeview set-top-box, or connecting the aerial cable to the built-in analogue TiVo tuner? If the former, follow ozsats advice and if that fails then check the set-top-box is working properly. Beyond that, can't even try to help without knowing more.


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

Scarts connected as :

http://www.tivocentral.co.uk/tivo/AppendixA.pdf page 78

with VCR ( well its a DVD player/recorder - but hopefully same?)

Will have to go back to the set up re aerials. Trouble is theres just 2 holes at the back of the TV cabinet for cables. By the time you pukll out the three machines some cables come adrift and after connecting them, something usually falls out when its all pushes back in.

The solution that's beginning to look necessary is to totally unplug everything then get the saw to the back of the cabinet - bit drastic.


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

Milhouse said:


> Just so we're clear, please confirm your TiVo setup. Are you feeding the TiVo a video signal via a Freeview set-top-box, or connecting the aerial cable to the built-in analogue TiVo tuner?
> 
> I don't know - what should I be doing?]


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

woldsweather said:


> I don't know - what should I be doing?


Just a simple confirmation of your setup would help, otherwise we're guessing. Since you mention page 78 we have to assume you're connecting some kind of digibox, since you mention an aerial cable this would suggest it's a Freeview box...

So is the (Freeview) digibox working independently of the TiVo?

Is the SCART output from the digibox definitely connected to the AUX SCART socket on the back of the TiVo?

The VCR SCART is an output socket (to all intents and purposes) to your video/DVD recorder, so don't make the mistake of connecting the digibox to the VCR socket.

Your TV should be connected to the TV SCART on the TiVo.

You also mentioned the aerial cable, are you trying to get this to work with the built-in analogue tuner as well?

Reboot the TiVo if all else fails, as Ozsat suggested.

Apologies if this post is a bit snarky, but we're not mind readers - help us to help you by providing us the information needed to resolve your problem. Describe your setup.


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

Have Amstrad Sky digibox. Just tried pressing aux on TiVo and got the Sky menu and tried a few channels and that works fine.

The scart output from the digibox IS connected to the TiVo aux and the TiVo TV scart goes to the TV.

The roof aerial feed goes direct to the TV and that works fine (can watch digital freevieew TV when recording on TiVo from Amstrad digibox)


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

Have switched off the TiVo for 3 mins then on, then set it to record at 9.30, so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

Nope, still no recording.


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

Milhouse said:


> Just a simple confirmation of your setup would help, otherwise we're guessing. Since you mention page 78 we have to assume you're connecting some kind of digibox, since you mention an aerial cable this would suggest it's a Freeview box...
> 
> So is the (Freeview) digibox working independently of the TiVo?
> 
> ...


Just had the TV man round, and he's as clueless as me. Have the Amstrad digibox working, can change channels with the Sky remote. TiVo won't change channels on Live TV. When I try and record with TiVo, it records the program that The Sky digibox was already on rather than changing channels.

I would appreciate any suggestions - thanks.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

How is your Tivo controlling the Sky box is it using the front IR blaster or the IR leads and what IR code do you have it set to.

You initial posts indicated that you were unable to record but it now seems that is control of your Sky box by the Tivo is actually your problem


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

I have never heard of an IR code, can you explain? How do I find out how the TiVo is controlling the skybox? There are IR detectors which the remopte communicates with.

Tivoless Trev.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Tivo changes channels on your set top box (Freeview Sky or Cable) by sending the correct IR code. This is done in two ways using either the Front IR blaster or the wired IR emitters that are plugged in to the IR out socket on the back of the Tivo and then one of the emitters is located by the IR window of the STB.

I have never used the third option which is the RF2 Link because my setup has always been either Freeview or Virgin Cable.

Have a look here for some very good info and help http://www.tivocentral.co.uk/sky.php and http://www.pacelink.co.uk/rf2link1.htm


----------



## Trinitron (Jan 20, 2003)

woldsweather said:


> I have never heard of an IR code, can you explain? How do I find out how the TiVo is controlling the skybox? There are IR detectors which the remopte communicates with.
> 
> Tivoless Trev.


Where are they pointing? If it's at the remote and not your digibox you have them the wrong way round. They send the infra red signal to change channel FROM Tivo TO the digibox.

Also, check they are plugged in the correct socket on the back of the Tivo. It's very easy to plug them into the serial port output by mistake.


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for your help - I'm going to look at this now, but as an aside, I've suddenly stopped getting imstant email reminders that someone has replied to a post even though it IS set to instant emails - why would that be?


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

RichardJH said:


> Tivo changes channels on your set top box (Freeview Sky or Cable) by sending the correct IR code. This is done in two ways using either the Front IR blaster or the wired IR emitters that are plugged in to the IR out socket on the back of the Tivo and then one of the emitters is located by the IR window of the STB.
> 
> I have never used the third option which is the RF2 Link because my setup has always been either Freeview or Virgin Cable.
> 
> Have a look here for some very good info and help http://www.tivocentral.co.uk/sky.php and http://www.pacelink.co.uk/rf2link1.htm


The TV guy has the roof aerial coming into the Skydigibox and goinf out on RF2 around the house to all the sockets - can this have mucked up the TiVo?


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

Trinitron said:


> Where are they pointing? If it's at the remote and not your digibox you have them the wrong way round. They send the infra red signal to change channel FROM Tivo TO the digibox.
> 
> Also, check they are plugged in the correct socket on the back of the Tivo. It's very easy to plug them into the serial port output by mistake.


I'm not sure which way pointing is, but the 2 glass beads are pointing away from the digibox, the way they have been for the past 6 years when its worked. It is plugged into the correct socket at the back.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

The 'glass beads' should point towards the digibox - note that there are two sockets that the IR lead fit into - but only one works for IR.

Also only one needs to be in front of the digibox - hide the other one away from it.


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

ozsat said:


> The 'glass beads' should point towards the digibox - note that there are two sockets that the IR lead fit into - but only one works for IR.
> 
> Also only one needs to be in front of the digibox - hide the other one away from it.


My two wires merge together as one then go into the bottom socket next to the phone line - that right?


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

woldsweather said:


> My two wires merge together as one then go into the bottom socket next to the phone line - that right?


This is how the IR wires have always been for 5/6 years when it was working fine:

http://www.woldsweather.co.uk/TiVo.JPG


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

woldsweather said:


> My two wires merge together as one then go into the bottom socket next to the phone line - that right?


Yes, that is correct.



woldsweather said:


> This is how the IR wires have always been for 5/6 years when it was working fine:
> 
> http://www.woldsweather.co.uk/TiVo.JPG


That's the wrong way around... the glass beads should be pointing *into* the front of the Sky digi box.

The beads emit IR signals, and there is an IR receiver window somewhere in the fascia of your Sky digibox. All you're doing at the moment is blasting the TiVo IR channel change signal into your room and if it worked before it was because the IR had been bouncing off of something in the room and more by luck than judgement the signal from the TiVo made it's way to the Sky digi box IR receiver.

Here's how they should be configured:



















Since you have your TiVo sitting below your Sky digi box you should also be able to get the front built-in "IR Blaster" to work which means you don't need the cables (the front IR Blaster blasts powerful IR out the front of the TiVo, and usually works very well meaning the cables are not required). You enable the front IR Blaster in the TiVo setup menu.


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

Milhouse said:


> Yes, that is correct.
> 
> That's the wrong way around... the glass beads should be pointing *into* the front of the Sky digi box.
> 
> ...


OK thanks will gives this a go. I rain through guided set up last night and at some point it said there was no video signal; to th TiVo.


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

OK - have set up as shown, but no change, since as mentioned TiVo isn't receiving a video signal.


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

woldsweather said:


> OK thanks will gives this a go. I rain through guided set up last night and at some point it said there was no video signal; to th TiVo.


This is the set up if you can see much - it's the closest I can get in


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

woldsweather said:


> This is the set up if you can see much - it's the closest I can get in


We need the picture from the outside of the boxes


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

You still wouldn't be able to follow a cable from one scart lead to another surely? I have the digibox working fine I ahve the TiVo playing recorded stuff fine. The TiVo will record whatever channel the digibox happens to be on.
Does that give any information for something I could try?


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

ozsat said:


> We need the picture from the outside of the boxes


There is no way of getting the full pic from the back without removing every cable. As I'm not sure what the TV guy has done, I could be left even worse off with no signal at all. I can'#t undrstand for one thing why the roof aerial cable should go into the sky digibox. Surely this just needs the dish feed? Or why he has used the digibox to take a distribution round the house. Also why does TiVo give the option of setting up the sat feed \aand the aerial feed?


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

woldsweather said:


> You still wouldn't be able to follow a cable from one scart lead to another surely? I have the digibox working fine I ahve the TiVo playing recorded stuff fine. The TiVo will record whatever channel the digibox happens to be on.
> Does that give any information for something I could try?


Please change to channel 998 on the TiVo and digibox then let's recap, because this is frankly all over the place:


Is the SCART cable firmly connected between the digibox TV/OUTPUT and the TiVo AUX socket?
Are you getting a picture on LiveTV/Guide?
Are you getting a picture on AUX?
Are you getting a picture on VCR?
Can you see the TiVo menu?
Are the TiVo IR Blaster "beads" pointing *towards* the digibox IR receiver window?
Is your TiVo correctly changing channels on your digibox?



woldsweather said:


> Also why does TiVo give the option of setting up the sat feed \aand the aerial feed?


The TiVo can be configured in Guided Setup to use both Digital Sat (AUX) and Aerial (RF) as possible TV sources, with the TiVo switching between the two sources as required. This was useful if you received a channel over RF that isn't available on satellite (and vice versa). When the same channel is available on both RF and satellite the TiVo chooses the source according to quality, I think (with digital having superior picture quality to aerial/RF).


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

Milhouse said:


> Please change to channel 998 on the TiVo and digibox then let's recap, because this is frankly all over the place:
> 
> 
> Is the SCART cable firmly connected between the digibox TV/OUTPUT and the TiVo AUX socket?
> ...


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

Are you sure your digibox is actually working - have you tried connecting the end of the SCART cable that connects to the TiVo directly into your TV? From the sounds of it either the SCART cable or your digibox is buggered.


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

The digibox is working find I've been changing channels with the sky remote and watching skynews and bbcnews through it today


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

Reboot the TiVo? Try a different cable between digibox and TiVo? Is the TiVo still setup for Digital Satellite in Guided Setup, or has anyone fiddled with this - maybe it thinks it's only got RF as a source?

Other than that I'm all out of ideas.


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

Have run guided set up 3 times, but when it gets to the point where it says theres no video signal, you know it' not going to work. Have rebooted tivo lots of times. Have just changed the scart cable and no change. With guided set up should I select satelite or sat + aerial?


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Look at this post
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=459210&highlight=source#2
..what does it say on Source Input(1) on the system information screen?

Can you remember which option you chose in guided setup - should have been
"AERIAL & DIGITAL SATELLITE" (2nd option)


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

Can you remember which option you chose in guided setup - should have been
"AERIAL & DIGITAL SATELLITE" (2nd option)[/QUOTE]

It was the above - shall go and try the other now.


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

woldsweather said:


> Have run guided set up 3 times, but when it gets to the point where it says theres no video signal, you know it' not going to work. Have rebooted tivo lots of times. Have just changed the scart cable and no change. With guided set up should I select satelite or sat + aerial?


Just go with satellite, that's going to be easiest (is satellite without aerial even an option, I can't remember). Assuming you always have good satellite service your TiVo will never use aerial as a source, so there's really no point configuring the TiVo to use aerial.

I have configured my TiVo for satellite and aerial but there's no aerial connected to my TiVo so I just accept the default settings and skip past that part of Guided Setup.


----------



## Richard Loxley (Jun 4, 2002)

Hi woldsweather, I'll see if I can offer any help.

Originally you said:



woldsweather said:


> Have Amstrad Sky digibox. Just tried pressing aux on TiVo and got the Sky menu


then I think you said you did a guided setup, and now you say:



woldsweather said:


> Nothing happens when I press aux on TiVo


Can I check - has the behaviour changed since you did the guided setup, or have I misunderstood something?

Also, just now you said:



woldsweather said:


> The digibox is working find I've been changing channels with the sky remote and watching skynews and bbcnews through it today


Can I check how you've been viewing the picture from the digibox? Did you change over the SCART cable to do that, or were you able to do so without adjusting the cables? Was it via "Live TV" on the Tivo, "Aux" on the Tivo, or by selecting a different channel or video input on the TV?

We should be able to get to the bottom of this with a little detective work!


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

mikerr said:


> Look at this post
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=459210&highlight=source#2
> ..what does it say on Source Input(1) on the system information screen?
> 
> ...


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

Richard Loxley said:


> Hi woldsweather, I'll see if I can offer any help.
> 
> Originally you said:
> 
> ...


Once I have pressed the aux once on the Tivo that switched over to being able to use the Sky remote - this is how it has always worked, I then used the Sky remote to change channels on the sky box - no change of cables. I have just noticed that the TV is displaying TiVo on scart1 and scart 2. On scart 1 when I press the tivo aux button the screen goes blank. On scart 2 when I do this nothing happens.


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

Guided set up still running - it's scanning channels and the different TV channels are coming up on the TV - however I have been here 3 timjes before and it didn't work afterwards.


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

Got to the screen that says tivo is not receiving a video signal - so back to square one.


----------



## Richard Loxley (Jun 4, 2002)

woldsweather said:


> Once I have pressed the aux once on the Tivo that switched over to being able to use the Sky remote - this is how it has always worked, I then used the Sky remote to change channels on the sky box - no change of cables. I have just noticed that the TV is displaying TiVo on scart1 and scart 2. On scart 1 when I press the tivo aux button the screen goes blank. On scart 2 when I do this nothing happens.


I don't quite understand:

(1) when you watch Tivo via Scart 1 on the TV and press the Tivo Aux button, do you see (a) what's on the sky box, (b) a blank screen, (c) the Tivo menu, or (d) something else.

(2) same question for scart 2: when you watch Tivo via Scart 2 on the TV and press the Tivo Aux button, do you see (a) what's on the sky box, (b) a blank screen, (c) the Tivo menu, or (d) something else.

(3) are those the only 2 ways you can watch the Tivo on the TV?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

It sounds as if you have the SCARTs connected in the wrong place.

I would start by unplugging all 3 and then put the one if to the tv socket on TiVo and change the TiVo picture is OK on tv. There are three SCART sockets one on its own at the end then two more next to it - TV SCART is the bottom one of these two.

Then the lead from the Sky box goes into the scart at the end of the TiVo box which is on its own. Forget the VCR SCART until its working.

Now power TiVo off for 60 seconds before starting it up again in Guided Setup.


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

Have only just spotted your replies as for some reason I get instant emails sometimes but not always and not for the last 2 replies - anyone know why this might be? Also ther forum doesn't remember me so I have to search through my emails for the password everytime I want to access the forum - is there a way out of this? Will go and try the suggestions.


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

ozsat said:


> It sounds as if you have the SCARTs connected in the wrong place.
> 
> I would start by unplugging all 3 and then put the one if to the tv socket on TiVo and change the TiVo picture is OK on tv. There are three SCART sockets one on its own at the end then two more next to it - TV SCART is the bottom one of these two.
> 
> ...


OK - removed all scarts then put them back as above - TV scart (not VCR scart - right?) on the skybox to aux Scart on the TiVo. Ran guided set up and still get to the black and white screen that syas there is no signal reaching tivo from the set top box.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

The TV SCART on the STB - goes to the AUX SCART on TiVo.

If that is what you have - take the SCART out of AUX on TiVo and put it in the tv direct - what do you get?


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

I get the skybox (as expected?)


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

With the lead back in AUX socket - does pressing AUX on remote do anything with the LEDs and screen?


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

First time I tried it I got the grey tivo screen then it switched to the channel the skybox was on.

Next time i tried i got a black screen with one press then the skybox output wiht the second press.

Tried live tv on the tivo handset and whereas in the past it said it couldn't dispaly a channel now it displays the channel the skybox is on.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

So is it working now?


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

No still not dispalying live TV or changing the channel record the right program.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

> Tried live tv on the tivo handset and ... now it displays the channel the skybox is on.





> No still not displaying live TV[


Er, which one, can't be both?


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

Selected Live TV on TV menu then Live TV on the Tivo handset and get blue screen - Tivo cannot display live tv


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

So, Live TV not working.

And when you press the AUX button on the TiVo remote, what happens? You've said two things in the post above, but I've never seen anything but a consistent response (blacks screen or picture) not something happening one time and something else another. Makes me worry we're talking at crossed purposes.

By far the most common source of problems like this is the Sky box being plugged into the SCART labelled VCR ion the TiVo rather then the one labelled AUX.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

What happens when you press the VCR button a few times - leaving 2-3 seconds between each press?


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Unplug the tivo (from the mains) - leaving the digibox turned on.
then power up the tivo with the digibox still turned on.

Tivo sometimes won't use a digibox if doesn't see it when the tivo boots up.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

woldsweather said:


> *Selected Live TV on TV menu* then Live TV on the Tivo handset and get blue screen - Tivo cannot display live tv


What do you mean by "Selected Live TV on TV menu"


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

RichardJH said:


> What do you mean by "Selected Live TV on TV menu"


From the TiVo on screen menu.

can anyone tell me when email notifications sporadically stop?


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

TCM2007 said:


> So, Live TV not working.
> 
> And when you press the AUX button on the TiVo remote, what happens? You've said two things in the post above, but I've never seen anything but a consistent response (blacks screen or picture) not something happening one time and something else another. Makes me worry we're talking at crossed purposes.
> 
> By far the most common source of problems like this is the Sky box being plugged into the SCART labelled VCR ion the TiVo rather then the one labelled AUX.


When I pressu aux on the tivo remote _ get the output from the sky box.
Just to confimr the only scarts are connected sky tv scart to tivo aux and tivo tv scart to TV._


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

ozsat said:


> What happens when you press the VCR button a few times - leaving 2-3 seconds between each press?


It stays on Tivo central


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

mikerr said:


> Unplug the tivo (from the mains) - leaving the digibox turned on.
> then power up the tivo with the digibox still turned on.
> 
> Tivo sometimes won't use a digibox if doesn't see it when the tivo boots up.


No change


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

woldsweather said:


> can anyone tell me when email notifications sporadically stop?


Would suggest you start another, separate, thread to discuss email issues and concentrate only on your TiVo issues here to ensure maximum clarity - there's enough confusion already.

I would also suggest we concentrate on resolving your lack of picture problem first, then your channel changing problem - discussing both problems at the same time without any consistent response for more than a few posts just makes my head explode.


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

OK - what could I try next?


----------



## Johnbyte (Nov 4, 2008)

Do you have an aerial cable going into the RF in socket on your Tivo?

Your input source 2 is set to 'RF coax in' so if your Tivo 'thinks' it's on a terrestrial channel, you'll get no picture when you press the Live TV button if there's no aerial connected.

You'll still see Sky when you press the Aux button because it just passes the Sky signal from the Aux Scart to the TV Scart.


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

Yes - I can confimr there is an aerial lead going in to the RF in. However, it may have possibly been hanging partly out - moving the tivo to adjust cables results in some falling out. Does that mean I may need to reboot or redo guided set up?


----------



## Johnbyte (Nov 4, 2008)

woldsweather said:


> Does that mean I may need to reboot or redo guided set up?


Not sure about that, but if Guided Set-up didn't complete properly last time you ran it (because it couldn't find a video signal) it would seem sensible to me to re-run it.


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

Have completed guided set up but still got the black and white screen that said the TiVo wasn't receiving a video signal.


----------



## M_at (Dec 10, 2000)

Has the TV guy played with the Sky box settings - Is it on S-Video or RGB where it wasn't before?


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

Howe do I check this?


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Get the Sky set up menu on the TV and look at the video options.
You want it set to RGB for the best picture, but composite would do until you get things connected. S-video isn't supported by Tivo and won't work.


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

It was already on RGB.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

So you see the Sky box when you press AUX, so the connection is fine.

When you press Live TV you get a blank screen? Try changing channels on Live TV to 101 or some other Sky channel, so that you are sure it's not trying to show you the aerial input.

Beyond that, I'm running out of ideas, beyond "Your TiVo's broken".


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

When I try and switch to live TV I get a blue screen with white writing that says the tivo can't show live tv


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

woldsweather said:


> When I try and switch to live TV I get a blue screen with white writing that says the tivo can't show live tv


Whilst on the blue screen enter "101" on your remote, what happens?


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

I presume thats on the Sky remote as my tivo doesn't have numbers. If I type 101 nothing haoppens, if I press tv guide (on the sky remote) I get the sky menu.


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

woldsweather said:


> I presume thats on the Sky remote as my tivo doesn't have numbers.


So you are not using a 'Peanut'?


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

Peanut??


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

woldsweather said:


> Peanut??


The TiVo remote control unit - which has numbers


----------



## Johnbyte (Nov 4, 2008)

Just to recap because I'm confused:

1. Sky is shown when you press the Aux button
2. TV channels are displayed in turn when you run guided set up (post 42)
3. Records Sky ok (post 12)

So a) you have a signal from the aerial input and b) a signal from the Sky box.

When you are running Guided Set-up or watching Live TV (either by selecting from the Tivo menu OR pressing the Live TV button on the Tivo remote) have you got the Digibox switched on, i.e. a green LED?

If your Tivo was last on a Sky channel and you turn your Digibox to standby (amber LED) or off (red LED), you WILL get a blue screen if you select Live TV. If that's the case, to see terrestrial TV you would have to select 1 - 5 from the on screen Guide, or press the numbered buttons on your Tivo remote.

Sorry if that's a bit obvious, but I can think of anything else except your Tivo's broken, as TCM said.


----------



## daveh (Sep 3, 2001)

Alternatively, could this be the longest wind-up in Tivo forum history?


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

woldsweather said:


> Peanut??


are you using one of these ? see attached image


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

woldsweather said:


> I presume thats on the Sky remote as my tivo doesn't have numbers. If I type 101 nothing haoppens, if I press tv guide (on the sky remote) I get the sky menu.


No, on the TiVo remote, which definitely does have numbers!


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

woldsweather said:


> If I type 101 nothing haoppens, if I press tv guide (on the sky remote) I get the sky menu.


I'm sorry that makes no sense? You can see the Sky menu when viewing via TiVo's Live TV, but not any actual channels? That can't be, unless your Sky box is broken, and you've said it's not.


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

ozsat said:


> The TiVo remote control unit - which has numbers


As you will see from the photo this is no wind up - I had no idea there were any numbers on the remote - I'll guess where the nos are and give it a go.

(I thought everyone had given up as I had no email notifications again - weird)


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

TCM2007 said:


> I'm sorry that makes no sense? You can see the Sky menu when viewing via TiVo's Live TV, but not any actual channels? That can't be, unless your Sky box is broken, and you've said it's not.


No I was saying that when I have the Tivo menu up but then press the sky remote I get the sky menu.


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

woldsweather said:


> I presume thats on the Sky remote as my tivo doesn't have numbers. If I type 101 nothing haoppens, if I press tv guide (on the sky remote) I get the sky menu.


OK - from your attachment I could find which buttons were 1 and 0. After pressing 101, there was a black screen asking if I wanted to change channesl or continue with the recording (it was trying to record - of course it won't actually record anything). I wnet for the chancge channel option, and it showed a blue and white desrciption of what was currently on 101 then it went back to the blue and white creen saying it couldn't receive a video signal.


----------



## Johnbyte (Nov 4, 2008)

Was you Sky box switched on (green LED) when you tried this?


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

Definitely


----------



## Johnbyte (Nov 4, 2008)

OK. Try '1' on the remote to change Live TV to terrestrial BBC1 via the aerial. You said before that you saw the TV channels tuning in during Guided Set-Up, so if your Tivo is working correctly it should then display BBC1 on Live TV.


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

TCM2007 said:


> I'm sorry that makes no sense? You can see the Sky menu when viewing via TiVo's Live TV, but not any actual channels? That can't be, unless your Sky box is broken, and you've said it's not.


No when I press live TV on TiVo I get a blue screen saying tivo isn't receiving video. If I press the Sky remote I get the output from the sat dish.


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

Johnbyte said:


> Just to recap because I'm confused:
> 
> 1. Sky is shown when you press the Aux button
> 2. TV channels are displayed in turn when you run guided set up (post 42)
> ...


1. When I press the aux button on tivo it shows the channel that the skybox happens to be transmitting.

2. If I switch to live TV and try and change it stays on the channel the digibox is on.

3. It doesn't record anything at all. It saysit's rcored in the list of 'now playing', but theres nothing there.

4. The TiVo is extremely unlikley to be broken as it was fine until the aerial man rewired the house. The main difference since he came is that he seems to have used the skybox to distribute the TV signal round the house. Now whether this is the aerial digital signal or sky I don't know (it's a totally mystery to me as to why a satellite decoder box needs the roof aerial feed?).


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

Johnbyte said:


> OK. Try '1' on the remote to change Live TV to terrestrial BBC1 via the aerial. You said before that you saw the TV channels tuning in during Guided Set-Up, so if your Tivo is working correctly it should then display BBC1 on Live TV.


When I press 1 on the tivo remote the season Pass Manager comes up. (I had no idea that TiVo was supposed to be able to show terrestial as well as Sky feed. Does this mean their channels are numbered so not to duplicate each other)


----------



## Johnbyte (Nov 4, 2008)

woldsweather said:


> When I press 1 on the tivo remote the season Pass Manager comes up. (I had no idea that TiVo was supposed to be able to show terrestial as well as Sky feed. Does this mean their channels are numbered so not to duplicate each other)


No. Your're pressing 1 at the Tivo Central menu. Press Live TV ONCE, then press 1 on the TV remote. What happens?


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

Get blue screen, white writing - the recorder cannot display live TV.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

woldsweather said:


> Get blue screen, white writing - the recorder cannot display live TV.


That sounds like your Sky box is off


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

OK - the skybox is on playing the recording all about sky. I switch to tivo central then live tv on tivo, then 1, it switches to the skybox showing the sky message then it switches to the blue screen saying tivo vcant receive a video signal.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Don't press 1 - as there is no channel 1

Try 1 0 1


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

Get a black and white box on a blue background. White text in a black box seems to describe the programme on channel 101, then it goes to the blue and white screen 'tivo cannot receive video signal etc


----------



## Johnbyte (Nov 4, 2008)

You've got me beat. From your previous posts you appear to have working video inputs from both Sky and the aerial yet your Tivo refuses to display Live TV.

My only suggestion now is a full system reset (per p71 of the manual), double checking that both the aerial and scart from your Digibox are correctly and firmly connected and then running Guided Set-Up again.

If that still doesn't work, and bearing in mind that your Tivo also now won't change the channel on your Digibox which it did ok before, it's looking to me that it's broken.

Comments?


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

I think I need to unplug everything and start again, but my worry is that I loose the TV signal distrubution around the house.

I have just set up a second TV in another room with an old TV and got it working with an old Lidl SL65 satellite box that was for a house we used to have in France, but never got used. I think I'll label up all the cables as they come out of the TiVo then take the tivo in the other room and try it there where it's possible (as opposed to nigh on impossible) to get at the back of the Tivo.


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

Is the Lidl comag SL65 liklely to work with TiVo?


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

woldsweather said:


> OK - the skybox is on playing the recording all about sky. I switch to tivo central then live tv on tivo, then 1, it switches to the skybox showing the sky message then it switches to the blue screen saying tivo vcant receive a video signal.


So for a moment at least you see whatever is being output by the Sky box on your TiVo via Live TV?

Sorry, but your descriptions are really hard to follow!


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

If the skybox has a red light and I switch the tivo to live tv I get a blue screen saying the tivo cannot receive video. If I switch the skybox on first the tivo will show whatever the skybox is transmitting and not change channels. (If a tivo recording comes up BTW it will say do you want to change channels etc, however it won't record anything)


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

Johnbyte said:


> You've got me beat. From your previous posts you appear to have working video inputs from both Sky and the aerial yet your Tivo refuses to display Live TV.
> 
> My only suggestion now is a full system reset (per p71 of the manual), double checking that both the aerial and scart from your Digibox are correctly and firmly connected and then running Guided Set-Up again.
> 
> ...


If by this you mean guided set up, ity will be the fifth time throug it, and they haven't made any difference. If this is something else could you give me more details?
During guided set up there are some questions I don't know the answer to I must admit eg something about whether to put a 0 before a channel number and others I can't remember, however it seemed to offer whatever has gone before as the default so I went along with these.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

woldsweather said:


> If the skybox has a red light and I switch the tivo to live tv I get a blue screen saying the tivo cannot receive video. If I switch the skybox on first the tivo will show whatever the skybox is transmitting and not change channels. (If a tivo recording comes up BTW it will say do you want to change channels etc, however it won't record anything)


Your Sky box must be on at all times to allow Tivo to work properly. Now you say that you get a picture OK on Tivo when the Sky box is on it would appear that you only have a problem with the channel changing control.

What method are you using to have Tivo control the Sky box is it the front IR blaster, IR leads or an RF2link


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

The front IR blaster


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Hmm, you've mentioned the leads before... lets get some terminology correct here:








"front IR Blaster" = the black rectangle on the front of the TiVo Unit where the green LED is

"IR Wands" = the leads that come from the round socket marked IR (at the bottom next to the phone lead).

If you are using the leads, then you should choose "don't use IR Blaster" in that part of the setup:
http://www.tivocentral.co.uk/guidedsetup/#21

You don't have to redo guided setup just for that - you can also access that same menu via 
*Messages and Setup / Recorder & Phone / Set Top Box Control*

You should be using the *code 20016* under manufacturer "*Sky Digital*", as that one will send the SKY button before each channel change - which turns the sky box on if it was in standby.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

woldsweather said:


> No I was saying that when I have the Tivo menu up but then press the sky remote I get the sky menu.


Which sounds like you have Sky directly connected to a SCART socket on your TV.
Can you confirm that you have the TV SCART from Sky into the AUX SCART on Tivo and the TV SCART from Tivo into the TV?
If you have Sky connected with a SCART cable to the TV then it would be worth disconnecting that to let you get the Tivo recording properly.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

This thread seems to get more and more confusing. I wonder how we all managed to get our Tivo's set up in the first place.

I reckon it would be good for the OP to restart from the very beginning even if that means reading the manual first, and if he/she hasn't got them Mikerr has kindly put them on his website http://www.tivocentral.co.uk/tivo-manuals.htm


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

AMc said:


> Which sounds like you have Sky directly connected to a SCART socket on your TV.
> Can you confirm that you have the TV SCART from Sky into the AUX SCART on Tivo and the TV SCART from Tivo into the TV?
> If you have Sky connected with a SCART cable to the TV then it would be worth disconnecting that to let you get the Tivo recording properly.


I have TV scart on skybox to aux on tivo and TV on tivo to TV

Just running guided set up - will report back - I think I thought the front blasters were the dangly wire bits.


----------



## Johnbyte (Nov 4, 2008)

woldsweather said:


> Just running guided set up - will report back - I think I thought the front blasters were the dangly wire bits.


PLEASE make sure you have your Sky box switched on i.e. GREEN LED when you run Guided Set-Up or it WILL fail again.


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

mikerr said:


> Hmm, you've mentioned the leads before... lets get some terminology correct here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


20016 wasn't an option - it only went up to 20015


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Use 20006 then (less ideal, as that dwon't pull the box out of standby
or try "Grundig" as the manufacturer, and 20016


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

If that won't pull the box out of standby then it just wouldn't record surely? It has all worked fine for 5/6 years


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

You should be leaving the box turned on (green light), not turning it off...

Maybe the *real *change the TV engineer did was to alter the sky box settings to send it into auto-standby ? That would cause your problems in this thread if it wasn't set to auto-standby previously.

How to turn it off:
http://neuro.me.uk/2007/08/27/sky-auto-standby-and-how-to-switch-it-off/


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

I have never ever in the past had to turn the skybox on or even noticed the red/green light until I began this thread. Now it switches itself off all the time. Presumably in the sky set up I can check this. Will ahve a look.


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

Sri just seen the link and [printed off to go to the Sky box


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

Yeehaa! I think we're there, at least it's changing channels and live TV is working, yet to record a programme, but it's looking good. Will confirm when we have a recording.


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

We have a TiVO TV recording whoahey. 

However, I'm not convinced it's used the skydish, as the picture quality is ropy. Is there a chance it's used the tersstial digital signal (which is weak here) or the analogiue signaL? Or maybe the TiVo quality settings have changed? Will check what they are on (though I've no idea what they were at before).


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Look at the bottom right on the programme description screen - it'll say the channel number it recorded from.

Less than 100 = analogue
More than 100 = sky

(assuming an aerial + sky setup).


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

In that case we're good to go with E4 on channel 134 and basic quality. Many thanks to all for the help. It took the same amount of time to set up 5 years ago - i.e. 3 weeks. However, also included were a DVD recorder and video recorder - these have still to be added in. Got so engrossed in getting this right that I missed a 2nd TiVo on Ebay that went for £30.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Houston, we have lift off !










:up::up:

Now you should go into "Channels You Receive", and only select those channels your subscription receives.

In the menu 
Messages and Setup / My preferences /Customise Channels / Channels You Receive


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

woldsweather said:


> I missed a 2nd TiVo on Ebay that went for £30.


For sale at a little more but may be of interest to you http://www.gumtree.com/london/43/69375443.html

Glad you got it all sorted in the end :up::up:


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

mikerr said:


> Houston, we have lift off !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I only receive free channels but when I go into channerls I receive there will be no way of knowing which are the fress ones will there?


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

woldsweather said:


> I only receive free channels but when I go into channerls I receive there will be no way of knowing which are the fress ones will there?


http://www.ukfree.tv/helpme.php?faqid=203


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

So the problem was that the Sky box was turned off?

Never hurts to ask the obvious questions does it!


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

I think the problem was that I though 'front blasters' were the lugs, and it had the wrong IR code.
When the skybox was switched on it just recored whatever the skybox was on it didn't switch channels.


----------



## dd_ (May 13, 2006)

I'm just impressed by your patience - and I mean ALL concerned.

Damn Sky for their 'auto shut-off', grrrrrrrrrrr.......


----------

